# Groundhog problem



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

My mother has a groundhog that is chewing up anything that is wood behind the shop. It's already chewed up an old wood school desk. Yesterday it was 2x4 and plywood. What do I use to bait a live trap?


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Jun 10, 2012)

I would question that its a woodchuck, aka groundhog. They aren't really known to eat wood, especially wood thats been treated or finished (paint, varnish, etc...) Has this critter eaten the 2x4 in one night? Most critters like rabbits gnaw on wood to keep their teeth shaved down. But a 2x4 in one night...Monty Python comes to mind in the Holy Grail. I'd be moving quickly if you have killer rabbits!!! :runforhills:

I would also point out that if you have a creek or pond/lake nearby you could be dealing with a misplaced beaver. Ever seen this critter? Tracks? Rural environment? Urban? 

If it is actually a groundhog, I'd suggest using fresh vegetables as bait. Peanut butter is every critters crack but you'll more than likely catch a raccoon or possum. Cover the live wire cage trap with a tarp or vegetation. Perhaps both...? Groundhogs are wary so maybe a few days of leaving the trap door jammed open so it gets used to free food. Then after a few days, unjam the trap door and you've got your critter.

Drive your new capture over 20 miles away to rid yourself of the pest. But beware of where you release the critter as you don't pass along the unpleasant and unwelcome guest.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

What you going to do with the chuck once you trap it. Fine in Michigan for releaseing a live trapped animal on state land or anothers property is rather steep. 
For *****, pussoms and skunks I use a begal or old stale bread soaked in honey for bait. I shoot them with the 22lr and put them in the fence line away from the house.

 Al


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

It was late one afternoon and he didn't eat it all but was sitting there chewing away. no catch and release here - 22 all the way. She just put cabbage leaves and apples. Read it's best to set trap close to den which we pretty much know where that is located. Hasn't touched her garden and don't know why this little or big sucker likes wood so much when there are woods right behind her house. Thanks for reply and we'll see what happens


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

Have we caught this creature yet ??? :lonergr:


----------



## Jimmy B (Sep 22, 2007)

When possible use leg traps with peanut butter bait at the hole. Trap-Shoot-Dispose These critters cause serious damage not to mention the possibility of damaging your tractor in their large holes.

JB


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 12, 2011)

Kinda far south for a porcupine, isn't it?


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Groundhog update = set up a large live trap, the kind that has a small cage in the top rear to put bait. She baited with veggies. On day 2 there he was trapped, but as my Mom walked out to check with her small MinPin on leash (Sadie) and once spotted by Sadie, the barking started and the GH put his nose under door and squeezed himself out.

So, back to trying again and not taking Sadie out to check the trap. Apparently, the small town in which my Mom lives has been invaded by groundhogs - they are everywhere. I'm going down tomorrow in hopes of waiting him out with my weapon in hand. It's in the 100's here and it will be a hot task, but he is chewing up anything wood. He/she usually comes out between noon and 2pm.


----------



## Dunkel68 (Jul 5, 2012)

I have had the best luck with an ear of sweet corn. Maybe throw a few ears out an get him hooked.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

smart sucker!! he's back and has been seen - chewing a piece of plywood. Tried all type of bait and hasn't gone in trap again. I'll have her try the corn and peanut butter.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

kudzuvine said:


> smart sucker!! he's back and has been seen - chewing a piece of plywood. Tried all type of bait and hasn't gone in trap again. I'll have her try the corn and peanut butter.


Try peanut butter on PLYWOOD 

You already know he likes that


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Move the trap and use apple slices. Put some just outside the trap and a trail of them into the trap and behind the trigger.


----------

